# Escambia Crappie fishing.



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

We're going fishing at Escambia for Crappie, going to be launching from Quinette Landing. Where is a good place to get live minnows around 7 am in the area?


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

The only places I can think of are Jims fish camp on the fill on hwy 90, or the guy on 10 mile rd just west of 29. I would call the day before just to make sure. I have been wanting to do some crappie fishing up there myself but the water is REALLY high right now. Good luck and let us know how you did. I need a good local crappie report.


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks for that. I'm well aware of how high the water is. Seems like everytime I go, I have to deal with it. This is the 1st chance I've gotten in over a month due to my move, so I have to take it. Hopefully, I get lucky back in one of them lakes and find a school. The fish still have to eat.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

the water is really high in the mourning, about day light but is not moving a fast because the tide is still coming in, and the fish seem to be biting really good till about noon, by around 4 the tide has be moving really fast heading out again, and it seems the fishing picks up really good till dark then just shuts down


----------



## auguy7777 (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm going sun-up to sundown, I'll see what happens. I'm fishing in the lakes, so the water moving fast shouldn't affect me too much while I crappie fish until I start throwing some crankbaits for bass for a little bit.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Is the the guy on 10 mile rd just west of 29 still there? What's the name or number? Thanks. I don't like dealing with Jims fish camp unless no other choice


----------



## Donut slayer (Jan 16, 2009)

spinfactor said:


> Is the the guy on 10 mile rd just west of 29 still there? What's the name or number? Thanks. I don't like dealing with Jims fish camp unless no other choice


Barbera Judahs Bait and Tackle 
1947 W Ten Mile Rd, Cantonment, FL 32533
(850) 505-0873


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Thank you sir


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Talk about a throw back


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

You check w/ Castaway on Avalon/Cyanamid???

Castaway Bait & Tackle
3689 Avalon Blvd
Milton, FL 32583


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Seems like their should be a better way to keep up with old posts like this


----------

